# Unusual Movement



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi all,

This came the other day




























No makers name on the watch, and I have never seen a movement like this one - anyone any ideas when and where it was made?

Rabbit


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Its as swiss movement from about 1880... a simple watch that should look worther that it was. In germany we call these watches "Bauerntaschenuhr" (=Farmers Pocket Watch).

Its made from a simple 3/4-plate movement.

Often there is a silver shield over the dial (but under the glas).

Andreas


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> Its as swiss movement from about 1880... a simple watch that should look worther that it was. In germany we call these watches "Bauerntaschenuhr" (=Farmers Pocket Watch).
> 
> Its made from a simple 3/4-plate movement.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that Andreas very interesting indeed.

Rabbit


----------

